
BountySource campaign to modernize the AVR back end in GCC - cbmuser
https://www.bountysource.com/issues/84630749-avr-convert-the-backend-to-mode_cc-so-it-can-be-kept-in-future-releases
======
cbmuser
This is a BountySource campaign I created that aims at funding the work on the
AVR backend in GCC so it can be converted from the cc0 to the MODE_CC register
representation similar to the m68k backend.

Without this conversion work, the AVR backend would be removed in the GCC-11
development cycle.

Relevant links:

* m68k campaign: [https://www.bountysource.com/issues/80706251-m68k-convert-th...](https://www.bountysource.com/issues/80706251-m68k-convert-the-backend-to-mode_cc-so-it-can-be-kept-in-future-releases)

* GCC bug report: [https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=92729](https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=92729)

* GCC wiki on cc0 transition: [https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/CC0Transition](https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/CC0Transition)

* Deprecation notice for cc0: [https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-patches/2019-09/msg01256.html](https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-patches/2019-09/msg01256.html)

If you are interested in keeping the AVR backend in GCC-11 and beyond, please
consider supporting this campaign with a one-time donation.

